# The truth about Blackhorn 209



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

As I'm starting to get ready for the hunt I thought I would work on a new load for the Thompson Omega. It shoots so nicely with pellets (sub-moa) but the swabbing gets old quick. Last year I tinkered with the Blackhorn 209 using some pretty hot loads and never could get groups under 2" even though there was very little fouling and I did not need to swab at all. I did some reading and found that the best accuracy is usually had with moderate loads, around 100 grains equivalent. But then I stumbled onto something else in my reading... :shock: Blackhorn 209 is nitrocellulose based :shock: :shock: :shock: That may sound insignificant, but nitrocellulose powders are ILLEGAL on the muzzleloader hunt in Utah. From the proclamation:


> (g) is loaded with black powder or black powder substitute, which *must not contain nitrocellulose based smokeless powder*.


 So now I'm thinking it would be a waste of time to develop an illegal hunting load. I e-mailed the DWR about this and asked for their stance on the issue since I know a lot of people are hunting with this and don't even know about it. Hopefully they will make some official pronouncement on this topic either allowing it's use or specifically prohibiting it.

Here is a link to an article about the chemical make-up of BH209: LINK

The article is hard to see, but if you right click and "view image" you can zoom in a little and read it ok. One interesting point in the article is that while BH209 is very easy to clean up it is also quite corrosive if its not cleaned up promptly. So for those who are using it be sure to clean your guns right away.

I would be interested to hear others' thoughts on this topic.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The key word in what you copied from the proclamation is "smokeless powder" Blackhorn 209 isn't smokeless and is considered a black powder substitute.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Just FYI — I checked with our Law Enforcement section on this and received the following reply from Sgt. Stacey Jones:
"Blackhorn 209 is a nitrocellulose based smokeless powder, which cannot be used for hunting."


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so all these guys that've been usin BH 209 are breaking the law?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I just read all the stuff on monstermuleys.... guess it is illegal for 2011. I wasn't planning on shooting it this year but a lot of guys on here sure love it.


----------

